

To all the people trying to solve the email problem with a new type of reader.. - matzhouse
http://www.matevans.co.uk/post/35846171668/to-all-the-people-trying-to-solve-the-email-problem

======
nerdfiles
E-mail should be simple, quick, as should everything else.

Just build out a .muttrc then move on: <http://www.muttrcbuilder.org/>

